# Multi-Nodular Goiter???



## gcap (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello All...

Wasn't sure where to put this question.

I had my Thyroid US done today and of course, the Tech couldn't/wouldn't tell me anything and I had no idea what I was looking at. However, she did mention Multi-Nodular Goiter?? Anyone have any info on this?

She told me nothing else and said that the Dr. will have results tomorrow.

Thanks,
Giovanna


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have one, too! I'm still learning all about this stuff myself. I do know that the nodules can be hot or cold. They can simple, solid, complex. Someone with more wisdom will explain it, I'm sure.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, when I had my ultrasound the tech didn't really tell me much either - I think its common practice. Keep us updated with your results. Multi-nodular goiter means you've got a few or more nodules and your thyroid might be enlarged. Most nodules are benign - about up to 95% - your results might shed more light when you get them.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gcap said:


> Hello All...
> 
> Wasn't sure where to put this question.
> 
> ...


You will have to let us know. That does mean that you do have several nodules.

They could be hot or cold, cystic or solid, calcified or just calcified rims etc..

Hope it is all good news though!


----------

